# need stihl 024 info



## YUKON 659 (Mar 17, 2002)

Does anyone out there have any info. on a Stihl 024AV? I've got a son ( 20 yrs. old not much saw experience) who wants to clear some trails for deer hunting. Thought (with a little guidence) this might be a good saw for him. I've been given a good price on a used one. Thanks Yukon


----------



## toolmaker (Mar 17, 2002)

I belong t a club that owns about 1,000 acres, and we own two 024AV's. Just had them in for service last week. The way I understand it, the 024 is the pre-runner to the 026. Lightweight, smooth running, easy to handle. Here's the catch.....these saws are "public" saws, in other words, almost any member can come and grab one of the saws and go trim the feed strips or shooting ranges. We don't need or want to have a saw that is an animal to use for the fear of someone getting hurt. We also use the safety chain on all of them to help prevent kickback. Never had a problem, and they are both very dependable. Nice saw. I say go for it.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Mar 17, 2002)

The 024 would be perfect for clearing. Lightweight and highspeed. My manual is in the garage but the 024 is about 2.5 c.i., 45cc, and about 3hp.


----------



## Toneman (Mar 18, 2002)

My Dad has had his 024 Super AV for many years without any problems. The 024 is a good lightweight reliable saw.
As with any saw, it must be maintained regularlly. Simple things like cleaning after every use, keeping the chain sharp, and cleaning the air fliter, will help you get many years of trouble free use.
Good Luck!!


----------



## chainsawworld (Mar 23, 2002)

yukon,
the 024 is a real good starter saw. smooth with some power,2.54 or 2.7 cubes, depending on what year you have.
i had one a guy traded for a job i did cause he ran out of money. very clean. for some reason i sold it. every time i think about it my foot comes up and kicks me in the @ss.
marty


----------



## YUKON 659 (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks guys, sounds like a nice little saw. hey chainsaw world don't worry i'm sure your leg will get tired soon.


----------



## stihltech (Mar 23, 2002)

*024 info*

What do you need to know. An excellent medium to light duty saw. Make sure it runs and idles. Start it up , warm it up a little and set it down. It should stay running. Shut it off and start it again. It should take 1 and only 1 pull. Pick it up by the starter handle, the rope should not start pulling out. This checks compression. Look at air filter, it should have NO holes. Look at bottom of saw. Some paint scratches and small bare spots is the sign of a low to moderately used saw. No paint means it has seen much use.
For a home user and firewood saw with a 16 inch bar, it is hard to beat. Parts are still in system.


----------



## JimE (Oct 28, 2008)

stihltech said:


> What do you need to know. An excellent medium to light duty saw. Make sure it runs and idles. Start it up , warm it up a little and set it down. It should stay running. Shut it off and start it again. It should take 1 and only 1 pull. Pick it up by the starter handle, the rope should not start pulling out. This checks compression. Look at air filter, it should have NO holes. Look at bottom of saw. Some paint scratches and small bare spots is the sign of a low to moderately used saw. No paint means it has seen much use.
> For a home user and firewood saw with a 16 inch bar, it is hard to beat. Parts are still in system.



I have an older one that I just got from my Dad who recently passed away.. It quit on me the other day and I can't get it running again. I changed the plug, cleaned the filter. I'm getting spark and gas to the cylinder, but it won't fire? Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------

